# Dauerprobleme mit der Telekom,T-com



## hermann3 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo.
Man liest in den diversen Foren ungewöhnlich viel, was Ärger mit der Telekom betrifft. Leider kann auch ich ein Liedchen davon singen. Im Januar 07 abonnierte ich DSL 2000 (1Jahr später DSL 6000) und Telefon-flatrate. Schon zu Anfang ging es los: Der Internet-Zugang funktionierte nicht. Endlose Telefongespräche über kostenpflichtige Hotlines führten nicht weiter. Irgendwann bekam ich dann einen Rückruf: "Wir haben ihnen leider die falschen Zugangsdaten geschickt. Dann bekam ich 6 oder 7 Monate lang falsche Rechnungen. Man hatte mir immer wieder trotz Flatrate normale Deutschlandverbindungen in Rechnungen gestellt. Der neue aktuelle Ärger begann vor wenigen Monaten. Immer wieder streikte mein Router, um Stunden später wieder zu funktionieren. Auch hier wussten die "Techniker keinen Rat. Dann aber, am 26.11. Totalausfall von Telefon u. Router gemeldet.  Der Techniker sollte zwischen 18 u. 20 Uhr kommen. Der Techniker kam nicht. Neuer Termin: 27. 11.  Der Techniker kommt. Nachdem er an dem Verteilerkasten an der Strasse gearbeitet hatte, funktioniert das Telefon wieder. Als er die Blinkzeichen des nichtfunktionierenden Routers sah, sagte er, das Gerät wäre defekt. Ich solle mir ein anderes bestellen. Mit diesem Typ habe er schon öfter Schwierigkeiten gehabt (Speedport W500V). Irgendwelche Arbeiten wurden in der Wohnung selbst nicht vorgenommen.  Ich bestellte also einen neuen Router (Speedport W303V) über die Endgeräte-Hotline. Zunächst versuchte ich es weiter mit dem vorhandenen Router. Wider Erwarten funktionierte dieser plötzlich wieder. Nach einigem Hin u. Her stellte sich heraus, dass das Gerät funktionierte, wenn die Übertragungsrate nur bis max. 2000 eingestellt war. Bei 6000 streikte es. Das war selbst mir als Laie jetzt klar. Am 3.12. kam der neue Router. Ich sollte laut telefonischer Anweisung anrufen, damit wieder auf 6000 eingestellt wird. Antwort der „Fachleute“ : Ihr (alter) Router ist nicht defekt. Unser Techniker ist ein Trottel (so wörtlich). Sie können das neue Gerät zurückschicken. Am 4.12. wolle man noch mal einen Techniker schicken. Der müsse aber nicht in die Wohnung, er könne das Problem am Hauptverteiler beheben.
Der Techniker kam aber doch in die Wohnung – und stellte genau das fest, was längst klar war: Der Router arbeitet bei einer Übertragungsrate von 2000, aber nicht mehr bei 6000. Ich bestellte also erneut einen Router, da ich den zuvor Bestellten schon zurückgeschickt hatte. Fazit: Neben den Router-Kosten, den ich natürlich bezahlen muss, soll ich 92,44 € plus MWSt für Fahrt u. Monteurleistungen zahlen, obwohl in der Wohnung selbst keinerlei Arbeiten verrichtet wurden.
Ich werde diese Kosten so nicht hinnehmen. Was meint Ihr dazu?
Ein schönes Neues Jahr allen im Forum 
hermann3


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Die Kosten würde ich auch nicht tragen, immerhin war es ein interner Kommunikationsfehler der T-COM und du hast lediglich die Symptome festgestellt.
Ärgerlich ist es mit Sicherheit, aber leider nicht zu ändern.

Kenne aber die Kommunkationsprobleme bei der T-COM nur zu gut.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich würde lieber bald wieder zur T-COM wechseln, als bei Freenet zu bleiben. Da hab ich zeitweise mehr scherereien gehabt als alles andere...


----------



## Tutor007a (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für diese Beiträge!

Jetzt ist mir klar geworden,

WARUM die Telekom-Leute immer unbedingt in die Wohnung wollten.

Der Fehler war ganz eindeutig bei der Telekom bzw. später auch bei T-online.

Die Telekom und T-online haben es in mehr als 3 Monaten eifrigen Nichtbemühens nicht fertig gebracht, mir einen DSL-Anschluß einzurichten.

Seit ganz vielen Jahren hatte die Telekom bereits die Hausadresse falsch eingetragen. So bekam die Rechnung der Telekom und auch die Werbung der Telekom immer die Nachbarin - was zunächst nicht nur ärgerlich ist.   ;-)

Doch dann haben die Mitarbeiterinnen der Telekom auch den von mir beauftragten Telekom-DSL-Anschluß dort drüben geschaltet. Die Nachbarin ist eine nette Frau, eine gute Gärtnerin, über 85 Jahre und sie möchte keinen Computer. Was soll sie nur mit einem Telekom-DSL-Anschluß, kann die berechtigte und verwunderte Frage an die Telekom lauten. Was wird die Telekom antworten?

Erstaunlich ein weiteres Telekom-Phänomen - wenn nicht bereits die Telekom das Phänomen ist: Diese Rechnung der Telekom für das nicht gelieferte Telekom-DSL hat MICH erreicht und in diesem Fall blieb meine Nachbarin von der Telekom-Rechnung verschont. Das ist doch auch schon was.

Als ich dann wagte zu fragen, ob ich denn nicht wenigstens AUCH ein Telekom-DSL bekommen könnte, antwortete mir die Telekom: Jetzt ist kein Port mehr frei für das Telekom-DSL. 

Nun hat sich die Telekom ja wirklich eifrig nicht bemüht, mir ein Telekom-DSL zu verschaffen.

Das ging soweit, daß mir 3 Termine mit Anwesenheitspflicht meiner Wenigkeit zuhause genannt wurden. Damit es dann auch wirklich nicht klappt, nannte mir die Telekom so richtige Telekom-Termine: Ich sollte von 9-18 Uhr auf die Mitarbeiterinnen der Telekom warten. Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Der dritte Telekom-Termin ging nur bis 17.30 Uhr - die Telekom-Kolleginnen möchten ja auch irgendwann ins Wochenende und sich von ihrer Arbeit bei der Telekom erholen. Das ist verständlich. 

Obgleich: Wovon eigentlich erholen? Es ist ja kein Mitarbeiter der Telekom gekommen. Am zweiten Tag wagte ich gegen 17.50 Uhr einen Anruf bei der Telekom. Nebenbei:Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Therapie für Menschen, die von diesem schrecklichen Telekom-Dingel-Dingel-Ding ein Trauma erlitten haben, weil sie zu lange am heißen Draht der Telekom warten mußten, bis der sich abgekühlt hat? 

Das ist doch wirklich die Höhe: Da dauert das Warten auf Telekom auch schon mal 15 Minuten - und dann kommt eine wirklich freundliche Telekom-Ansage: "Ja, das war's! Du darfst aber gerne wieder anrufen!" Nach dem zweiten Telekomerlebnis dieser Art zum Telekom-Abgewöhnen habe ich dann folgendes herausgefunden: Das Telekom-Zauberwort für das Überspringen der Telekom-Warteschlange lautet wie? Richtig geraten: "Kündigung!" 

Sobald die freundliche Telekom-Robotstimme sagt: "Bitte nennen Sie ...", einfach deutlich "Kündigung" in die Leitung gesagt und schon ist die Telekom so fix bei der Rettung ihrer Telekom-Kundinnen, daß ein Vergleich mit dem Teufel und den armen Seelen naheliegt. Doch den möchte ich hier lieber nicht einbringen. Denn erstens glaube ich nicht an den und zweitens könnte sonst die Telekom sich mit dem Teufel verglichen sehen - und daß die Telekom sich erzürnt, das möchte ich nun doch lieber nicht. Es ist ja ausreichend, wenn ich das bin. Denn ich bin inzwischen gläubig geworden. Ich glaube, ein guter Telekom-Kunde kann man nur sein, wenn man erzürnt ist. Anders geht das bestimmt nicht.

Nun, diese Gedanken können einem Menschen kommen, wenn die Zeit der 9 Stunden so gar nicht vergehen mag. Ich war stehengeblieben bei dem Anruf um 17.50 Uhr bei der Telekom. Die Telekom-Warteschlange überwand ich nun elegant unter inbrünstigen "Kündigung" Ausrufen, und ich bekam eine interessant klingende Stimme auf der anderen Seite zu hören. Zuerst glaubte ich an eine Wiederauferstehung Karl Valentins, der ja auch unter dem besonderen Telefon-Service der damaligen Behörden gelitten hatte. Doch bei genauerem Hinhören wurde klar: Das muß Cindy aus Marzahn sein - so ein typisches "Was kost' die Wurscht denn nun?" - ach nein: die Telekom-Mitarbeiterin meinte natürlich in diesem unverwechselbaren Klang: "Na, 10 Minuten hat er doch noch." 

Das war argumentativ unschlagbar und ich legte auf. Mein "Telekom, Kündigung" wurde dann um 18.15 Uhr noch inbrünstiger - denn natürlich war kein Telekom-Mitarbeiter erschienen. Diese Inbrunst muß den Vermittlungsroboter der Telekom so irritiert haben, daß ich sogleich mit einer etwas kompetenteren Mitarbeiterin der Telekom verbunden wurde. Die hatte Zugriff auf interne Unterlagen der Telekom. Und dabei kam heraus, daß der Telekom-"Disponent" bereits morgens verfügt hatte, daß es keinen Sinn mache, einen Mitarbeiter der Telekom rauszuschicken, solange die Unterlagen bei der Telekom nicht in Ordnung seien.

In diesem Moment traf mich der Telekom-Schlag. Vorbei waren meine Telekom-Wallungen angesichts des Umstandes, daß ich von der Telekom nun schon um 18 Stunden Telekom-Terminankündigungen versetzt worden war. Wenn ich das Telekom-DSL nur erhalten kann, wenn die Unterlagen in Ordnung sind - dann werde ich bis zu meinem Lebensende kein Telekom-DSL mehr bekommen.

Denn der Telekom-Telefonanschluß in Kündigung ist so alt wie das Haus. Und damals mit der schlechten alten Post kamen die Rechnungen immer pünktlich - kein Wunder, das waren ja keine Telekom-Mitarbeiter, sondern Beamte - und wir bekamen sie richtig adressiert direkt nach Hause. Mit der Telekom wurde alles ganz anders. Gewissermaßen wurden wir zwangsumgesiedelt. Plötzlich hatten wir - nach dem Willen der Telekom - im Nachbarhaus zu wohnen.

Bis dann irgendwann ein ganz pfiffiger Telekom-Mitarbeiter kam. Der meinte wohl, daß die Richtlinien der Telekom noch zu eng ausgelegt worden wären und erhöhte die Zwangsumsiedlung in eine befreundete Nachbarstadt - nun gut - Luftlinie so ca. 300 km entfernt. Ach was schreibe ich denn: Da habe ich doch glatt das "Telekom" bei Nachbarstadt vergessen. Als einzigen - aus technischer Sicht bzw. aus Telekom-Sicht dann doch nachvollziehbaren Grund für diesen Vorgang kann ich mir vorstellen, daß die Telekom dort einen Telekom-Knotenpunkt stehen haben muß und die Kabellänge durch diese Zwangsumsiedelung deutlich reduziert werden konnte. Ich hoffe wenigstens, daß die Leute, die nun mit MEINEM Telekom-DSL-Anschluß versehen wurden, mit diesem Telekom-DSL-Anschluß glücklicher sind als ich es jemals werden kann.

Denn ich habe den gleichen Eindruck, wie Du liebe Leserin bei diesen Zeilen: ja, da kommt wirklich (etwas) zu oft "Telekom" drin vor. Da sind wir einer Meinung. Und so wurde wahr, was zunächst nur ein kleiner praktischer Schritt war - ich komme da gar nicht mehr raus: immer wenn ich bei der Telekom anrufe, muß ich "Kündigung" sagen.

Das nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil ich Telekom-DSL-2000 bestellt hatte. Das ist zwar vergleichsweise teuer. Irgendwie trieb es mich beim Vergleichen doch dahin. Allerdings hielt die Telekom dem Vergleich nicht stand. Denn zunächst schrieben sie mir, daß wir zwar einen Telekom-DSL-2000-Vertrag hätten, da sich das Ganze jedoch auf dem Dorf zutrage, wo die Telekom-Technik noch nicht so weit ausgebaut sei, könne lediglich 1000 geliefert werden. Bezahlen müßte ich dennoch den vollen Telekom-Betrag. Das fand ich ärgerlich.

Dann kam ein weiteres Schreiben der Telekom, man wolle lediglich das ultraschnelle Telekom-DSL-384 bereitstellen. Natürlich auch das zu dem Preis des Telekom-DSL-2000. Das finde ich empörend. Zu beachten ist: Es hieß seitens der Telekom immer, das gingen aus TECHNISCHEN Gründen nicht anders. Wie hier weiter unten zu lesen ist: Die Pressestelle der Deutschen Telekom kann die Regeln der Technik außer Kraft setzen - irgendwann gibt es ein Schreiben, daß doch echtes Telekom-DSL-2000 möglich sei.

Was geschah weiter? Ich habe gemeckert, gelegentlich, wenn mir besonders "fähige" MitarbeiterInnen ins Ohr quatschten, habe ich angesichts der aggressiv abweisenden Vertuschung der eigenen Inkompetenz dort auch schon mal gezettert wie ein Rohrspatz. Ich habe mittlerweile die Vision, daß im Hause Telekom jemand in geradezu heimtückischer Art einen Magneten versteckt haben muß, der Inkompetenz anzieht. Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: es gibt bei der Telekom wirklich sehr fähige Leute. Doch die sind so selten, daß wohl eher ein Effekt wie im Moor entsteht: es kann schnell dazu kommen, daß der Sumpf als Sumpf wirkt.

Nun, das wahre Telekom-Syndrom hat sich mir nun erst  erschlossen: Nachdem ich bei der Telekomzentrale in Bonn nach der Telekom-Abteilung für Qualitätsmanagment fragte, meinte die Person dort: "Sie meinen die Beschwerdestelle?" Ich: "ja, dann braucht Telekom wohl eine solche."

Ob nun Qualitätsmanagment oder Telekom-Beschwerdestelle - auch von dort wurde mir zugesichert, sich eifrig nicht bemühen zu wollen. Ich würde einen Rückruf erhalten. Den habe ich nie bekommen. Vielleicht mit der Einschränkung, daß seit langem auch die T-Netbox - die nun in pseudomodernes Pseudodeutsch umgemünzt Telekom-Sprachbox heißt - unregelmäßig - also unzuverlässig arbeitet. 

Dieser Teil des Telekom-Syndroms muß gezielt daraufhin eingerichtet worden sein, um die Erinnerung an Karl Valentin aufrecht zu erhalten. Wer bei der Servicenummer der Telekom - warum heißt die nur "Servicenummer"? Das erinnert immer so an Asterix in Rom: "Wo bitte geht es hier zur Auskunft?" "Gehen sie zur Auskunft - die gibt Ihnen Auskunft!" Stutz ...

Nun, die Telekom-MitarbeiterInnen bei 0800 330 4747 sollte alle Fragen zur Sprachbox beantworten können. Doch von dort wurde ich immer an die 0800 330 1000 verwiesen. Die Telekom-MitarbeiterInnen dort schickten mich zurück. Es scheint dort verboten zu sein, daß jemand sagt: Ich verstehe Ihr Problem und werde das in Kooperation mit KollegInnen der anderen Abteilungen unserer Firma zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit lösen. Vielleicht ist auch das Motto der Computerzeitschrift c't aus dem Heise-Verlag wörtlich genommen: "Vorsicht, Kunde!"?

Es ist jedenfalls völlig egal, welches Problem bei der Telekom bestand - an wirklichen Lösungen wird dort nur auf Druck von oben gearbeitet. Das ist nicht meine Erkenntnis. Das hat mir ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom gesagt, nachdem ich mehrfach Anfragen an die Bundespressestelle der Telekom gerichtet habe und dieses offensichtlich Eingang in die internen Telekom-Unterlagen und damit auch der Call-Center gefunden hat.

Fazit: Ich habe der Telekom den Auftrag auf Telekom-DSL-2000 gekündigt (in Fachsprache: ich habe widersprochen). Dabei habe ich mehrere dieser Punkte aufgeschrieben. Und ich schrieb: Ich will keinesfalls mehr in irgendeiner Weise mit einem Mitarbeiter der Deutschen Telekom zu tun haben. Was darauf zurück geht, daß die liebenswürdigen und unheimlich fähigen MitarbeiterInnen der Telekom mich dann sogar noch bei meiner wirklich lieben Nachbarin angeschwärzt haben, ich sei Schuld an diesem Chaos.

Das führte immerhin dazu, daß diese unheimlich fähigen Leute nunmehr sogar dazu fähig waren, die jahrzehntelangen Versuche von mir, die Adresse korrigieren zu lassen, umsetzen wollten. 

Mitten im Gespräch klackt es - getrennt. Ich wähle erneut. Da ich gelegentlich nicht möchte, daß meine Nummer bekannt wird, tippe ich also *31#. Völlig ungewohnt meldet ein Robot: "Dienstmerkmal nicht aktiviert." Grmmmlll! Ich wähle die Nummer der Telekom 0800 330 1000. Vor der 1 meldet sich ein anderer Robot: "Wenn Sie Ihren Antrag auf Einrichtung eines Telefonanschlusses abschließen wollen, wählen Sie folgende Nummer: 0228 #99 00 44 67. Was ist das denn für eine Nummer? Ich nehme das Mobiltelefon und rufe MEINE Nummer an. Ein dritter Automat meldet sich: "Diese Rufnummer ist zur Zeit nicht vergeben." Schätzungsweise 2 Stunden später ist der Anschluß wieder erreichbar. Nicht jedoch die Box. Ich fürchte um meine noch nicht abgehörten Anrufe - was wesentliche Nachteile mit sich bringen würde. Es braucht 3  Stunden Verhandlungen, Gestikulieren, Meckern, bis sich herausstellt, daß die Daten noch vorhanden sind und bis die Verbindung zwischen der Nummer und der Box wieder läuft. Muß ich noch schreiben, daß mich natürlich niemand VORHER darüber unterrichtet hat, daß geplant ist, meinen Anschluß stundenlang nicht erreichbar sein zu lassen? Ich betreibe eine Beratung - was der Deutschen Telekom bekannt ist - und bin darauf angewiesen, telefonisch erreichbar zu sein.

Ich schrieb also wie bereits angedeutet an die Telekom, daß ich NICHTS mehr wolle außer der Wiederherstellung des früheren Zustandes des Anschlusses und des Vertrages. Daraus hat dann ein besonders pfiffiger Zeitgenosse bei dem Laden Telekom gestrickt, ich wolle eine Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit. Das Ergebnis: Ich habe ein grünes DSL-Lämpchen an meinem Telekom-Modem. Doch das ist für das Telekom-DSL nicht überzeugend genug. Ich komm' nicht rein.

Nach vielen Telefonaten mit T-offlein stellt sich heraus: Die haben die Zugangsdaten an meine Nachbarin geschickt. Diese ist von Telekom und T-Online mittlerweile so abgenervt, daß sie als normalerweise völlig verträgliche und verständige Frau NICHTS mehr mit Telekomleuten zu tun haben will. Vermutlich hat sie das Material entsorgt. Nun hat T-Online die Möglichkeit, "Sofortzugangsdaten" herauszugeben - was T-Online oft probt, wenn beispielsweise eine Messe angesagt ist. Doch mir wollen sie zunächst keine geben. Dann bekomme ich doch welche. Doch ich komme nicht rein. 

Das ist kein Wunder. Irgendwann klärt ein Mitarbeiter von T-Online auf, warum ich weiter offline bin: Angeblich liegt dort - nach Monaten  - immer noch kein Auftrag vor. Und ohne den geht gar nichts! Obwohl die TechnikerInnen angeblich alles perfekt haben und mir nun ein Mitarbeiter aus Bonn auf die Sprachbox sagte: Jetzt gehts! 
Das soll zwar IRGENDWANN geändert werden - doch ich habe die Faxen dicke und deshalb mache ich jetzt welche: Das beschrieben Schreiben wird verfaßt und verfaxt. Gleich an mehrere Telekom- und T-offline-Faxnummern - damit die sich nicht später rausreden können. 

Ich kann mich nur freuen, daß ich mich von der wenigstens aus finanzieller Sicht kostenlosen Telekomnummer habe nach T-Online verbinden lassen. Sonst hätte ich jetzt nicht nur den Ärger gehabt, ich wäre auch pleite durch die Telefonkosten. Die vielen Stunden des Wartens und die viele - oft unerfreulich - verbrachten Stunden mit der Telekom-Dingel-Dingel-Ding-Hotline wird mir die Telekom wohl nicht enschädigen - dem mehrfachen telefonischen Winken mit finanzieller Wiedergutmachung zum Trotz.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch hinbekommen, daß die Telekom auch die Rechnung korrigiert. Auch das stellt sich nicht als so einfach heraus, wie das eigentlich zu erwarten sein sollte. Telekom hat ein gut funktionierendes System, was das Einnehmen von Geld angeht. Über die Rückgabe zu unrecht geforderter Beträge schreibe ich jetzt mal nichts mehr.

Zum Schluß kann ich nur anmerken, daß diese Kurzfassung meiner Erfahrungen mit der Deutschen Telekom natürlich nicht als Werbung für andere Betriebe aufzufassen sind. 

So finde ich es beispielsweise ärgerlich, daß mir bei der EWETEL ein "https-" bzw. SSL-verschlüsseltes Online-Formular angeboten wird, ich dort zugleich gezwungen bin, einen Mailadresse anzugeben - denn sonst geht online gar nichts - und mir nach dem Registrierungsvorgang meine gesamten Daten per Mail - quasi mailwendend - wieder zurück geschickt werden. Na super! Was ist offener als eine Postkarte? Eine Mail. Und so wird meine Bankverbindung im Internet(t?) bekannt gegeben.

Da fällt mir auch nicht mehr viel ein.

Bei einem anderen Anbieter - Alice - werden die Gespräche aufgezeichnet. Und aufbewahrt. Nach der Auskunft des Pressesprechers - der zugleich der Beauftragte für den Datenschutz dort sein soll (kopfkratz: Derjenige, dessen Hauptaufgabe es ist, daß der Betrieb in der Öffentlichkeit besonders gut aussieht, soll der oberste Datenschützer des Betriebes sein?) - könnten diese Aufzeichnungen hilfreich sein, sollte es bei Vertragsabschlüssen zu Problemen kommen. Also Leute, hütet bei Alice Eure Zunge! Meine eigenen Erfahrungen gehen so: Ich erkläre gleich zu Beginn des Gespräches, daß ich es nicht gut finde, daß aufgezeichnet wird. Doch das wird von meinem Gegenüber nicht zum Anlaß genommen, den Knopf zu drücken, daß diese Aufzeichnung gestoppt wird. Auf meine Nachfragen wird mir erklärt, ein Abschalten der Aufzeichnung während des Gespräches sei nicht möglich und es gäbe keine Datenschutzrichtlinie. Das Löschen der so erstellten Aufnahme sei auch nicht möglich. Der Pressesprecher sagt mir später auf Band - äh Festplatte   ;-)  "Das wird nach 6 Wochen gelöscht.". Wenn das schon so losgeht, können die auch kein Anbieter für mich sein. Ich will ja nicht mein Fell und meine Privatsphäre verkaufen für ein Billigangebot.

Wer also einen Anbieter weiß, wo zu einem vernünftigen Preis ein gutes Angebot gemacht wird und die Leute zudem noch freundlich und hilfbereit sind und auch mit meinen Daten kein Schindluder getrieben wird - ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!  

Und daß meine Worte aufgezeichnet werden, das möchte ich auch nicht. Ich meine, daß ich durch mein Grundrecht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung auch ein Wörtchen dabei mitzureden habe, wo von meinen Äußerungen Aufzeichnungen gespeichert werden. Und nach meinem Willen ist das nicht bei Alice!


----------

